# A simple command line encryption utility?



## michaelrmgreen (May 13, 2010)

I wanted to use a low strength encryption utility for some trivial files. I'm NOT trying to create a file the NSA can't read. 

I tried crypt/enigma which was fine, but then I tried to decrypt the file under Widnows using GNUcrypt (http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/crypt.htm). Hmmm, doesn't work. Seems to generate an MD5 type hash. 

So the question is, can someone recommend a simple encryption utility which can accept a password on the command line (yes, yes, I know, this is a box ticking exercise) and which has a working Widnows version?

Alternatively, does anyone know of a utility to decrypt crypt/enigma files which works under Widnows?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vermaden (May 13, 2010)

Check this mate: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=77843&postcount=3


----------



## michaelrmgreen (May 13, 2010)

Thank you for that vermaden. I will start to investigate that.


----------



## vermaden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## michaelrmgreen (May 13, 2010)

Hello, 


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libstdc++.so.6" not found, required by "7z"
```

odd, it seemed to compile OK, perhaps I missed a message. Any advice. Ta.


----------



## vermaden (May 13, 2010)

Works here without any problem (stock 8.0-RELEASE-p2 system):

```
# [color="Blue"]pkg_add -r p7zip[/color]
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.0-release/Latest/p7zip.tbz... Done.

vermaden ~ % [color="#0000ff"]7z --help[/color]

7-Zip 4.65  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-02-03
p7zip Version 4.65 (locale=en_US.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,4 CPUs)

Usage: 7z <command> [<switches>...] <archive_name> [<file_names>...]
       [<@listfiles...>]

vermaden ~ % [color="Blue"]uname -a[/color]
FreeBSD savio 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Jan  5 21:11:58 UTC 2010     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Did you messed with packages/ports and/or rebuilt some ports?


----------



## michaelrmgreen (May 13, 2010)

FreeBSD parkrow3.blank.blank 6.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Jan 12 11:05:30 UTC 2007     root@dessler.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP  i386

Haha 6.2! I did a csup just now.

Currently I'm trying info-zip, in the ports as /usr/ports/archivers/zip. Seems to work, but doesn't accept the password on the command line. So near and yet...

I'll give 7zip another try. Thanks for that.


----------



## vermaden (May 13, 2010)

6.2-RELEASE is even unsupported now mate, why not upgrade? 

About _'quickfix'_ maybe *# portmaster p7zip* will help you.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (May 13, 2010)

Ha, yes. Still, it's not broken. I'll move to 8.1 when its out. On the other matter, I reinstalled p7zip and that seems to have fixed the problem. Still, perusing the man pages turns up this gem


```
-r[-|0]
              Recurse subdirectories (CAUTION: this flag does not do what  you
              think, avoid using it)
```

Quality man pageing right there.


----------

